# Smoked Shrimp



## stock5518 (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello, I started with frozen shrimp, not cooked, but cleaned with tails on.  Very difficult to impossible to find fresh shrimp in Illinois.  Removed tails and then sprinkled with a homemade rub and a chilptole rub and then stirred up and then added a bit more rub and a couple flats of butter and some pressed garlic.  Smoked in the foil pan with half pecan and half apple as smoking chips on a masterbilt two door propane smoker.  Smoked at 225 for 25 min and stirred and then pulled after another 20 min.  It was probably the quickest smoke but also some of the best food made so far.  Need to learn how to make some good grits or good rice to go with.  Thanks for looking.













IMG_85471.jpg



__ stock5518
__ Jul 5, 2014


















IMG_61201.jpg



__ stock5518
__ Jul 5, 2014


----------



## so ms smoker (Jul 6, 2014)

Those look nice !

   Mike


----------



## stock5518 (Jul 6, 2014)

Thank you.


----------



## foamheart (Jul 6, 2014)

Shrimps are always good! Looks great!


----------

